# Blu-Lock DIY Installation



## canucklawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello All! New to the forum, but ecstatic to have found this. Should also mention I'm from Toronto, Canada, so similar temp region to US North East.

Need a little help with a small Blu-lock system I'm going to be installing. Basically just one zone for my backyard, using one of the kits from Blu-lock with just a basic timer.

Have 2 questions!

1. What is the best way to connect the Blu-lock poly into the timer attached to the water tap?
- do you just run the poly up from the ground directly into the timer?



2. Thoughts on the superior connection into the spinkler inlet?
Use this directly into the bottom, with the 1/2" poly?



OR

Use the swing joint?



Thanks so much for any input!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I believe that hose threads and those threads are not the same, even if they are both 1/2" or 3/4" or whatever.


----------

